# Specialized S-works Tricross or Tricross Expert...



## bigwapitijohnny (Jun 16, 2008)

Good afternoon. I am about to bite the bullet and buy a cyclocross bike and take the plunge into 'road' biking. I have ridden my converted MTB for 4 years, and I am tired of having my riding buddy (on a Lemond Poprad cyclocross bike) dropping me on the hills...My rationale for a cyclocross geometry is for comfort. 

Anyway, I have ridden both the Roubaix (carbon) and Tricross (aluminum) bikes. Liked both, Roubaix seemed to 'level' out the bumps of the parking alot better than the Tricross. My question is this, is the S-works Tricross going to ride more like the carbon Roubaix? Is this worth the extra money to upgrade to the S-works? My initial thought is to buy the expert, then upgrade to the S-works module after a couple of years, however, maybe I should just buy the S-works and be done with it.

Thanks for you time and insight.

Regards,

BWJ


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't think the S Works Tricross will ride like the Roubaix; too many differences, like the fork, the geometry, etc. Both bikes will have supple ride but it depends on whether or not if you plan to do any trails. If so, you would be better off buying aluminum Tricross since it may stand up to the dings from riding on the trails.


----------



## bigwapitijohnny (Jun 16, 2008)

*S-works Tricross...*

An LBS found a customer that had an S-works Tricross and let me ride it. I thought the ride was quite a bit different than the Aluminum expert or the Roubaix. The response was immediate when I got out of the saddle and the bumps of the road became 'muted'...I was impressed, but it was not worth an extra $2800. However, he discounted the bike $1000, threw in some carbon pedals, and a custom fitting with their fit pro...




MY S-works Tricross comes in next Wednesday  

Regards,

BWJ


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

You know, this is the second person to post in the last couple of weeks about how they have a mountain bike, and they''re buying a Tricross bike to do road biking

Why is that? I mean - no bike that's good at road riding is going to be good at any real mountain biking (no shocks, different handlebars...just try jumping a log on a road frame ). The Roubaix is the "comfort" but still performant road bike - why don't they want to buy a Roubaix?


----------

